# How do I empty .Trash Folder?



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

I couldnt find previous posts on this but how do I empty the incredibly large .trash folder that seems to hold things I deleted long ago,?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

right click delete? 



lol sorry cam had to:grin:


----------



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

Meh. Seriously tho if anyone can rly help it'd be awesome.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

He was teling the truth.. Right click on the recycle bin and click empty recycle bin

Unless you habe norton on your system then it is more complicated.. DO you know if you have norton on your system?

Or you can download a program that will do it for oyu like cleanup

http://webpages.charter.net/bvanlieshout/CleanUp40.exe


----------



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

No no. Its more than just the recycle bin. Its call .trashes and it has multiple GB of things thats name are encrypted. It gets searched when I do a virus scan and I cant delete any of it since its "Bad file name"


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

try the cleanup program up above it will get rid of those files


----------



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

I think clean up may have fixed it. I cant seem to find the folder again so maybe. THx.


----------



## eltico506 (Nov 26, 2007)

i deleted my trash bin how would i get it back? if anybody could help me. thanks!


----------



## Delroth (Nov 21, 2007)

To restore your Recycle bin to your desktop

- Right click desktop
- Click on Personalize
- Select change desktop icons
- In Desktop Icon Settings tick the Recycle Bin Box and click apply


----------



## eltico506 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks alot this website has help me alot you guys are asome


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

:4-gun: oops.


----------



## bobtheoutlaw (Feb 10, 2008)

Delroth said:


> To restore your Recycle bin to your desktop
> 
> - Right click desktop
> - Click on Personalize
> ...


Thanks,I had lost my ICON also, was driving me nuts trying to get it back, Many Thanks


----------

